# Servo Power Feed For Z Axis



## PatMiles (Aug 14, 2015)

I've been wanting a power feed for the knee/table of my Bridgeport for quite some time. I finally decided the time was right and started searching for the best price. My first call went to MSC whose rep quoted me a heart stopping $1137.30. Asking if MSC ever runs X% off sales I was told no but was quickly told that a 15% discount would be given which brought the price down to $961.00. Doing a bit more research I called Can-Do machinery in Chatsworth, California. The owner, Mike, answered and after giving him the kit number provided by the good folks at Servo, was told that his price was $735.00!  Needless to say I have a Servo 200 unit making its way to my doorstep next week. My left arm has been thanking me all day.
If there are any folks who have been thinking of a power feed for their mill (X, Y or Z axis) give Mike a call and be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## coolidge (Aug 15, 2015)

Congrats! I looked at the Servo brand power feeds for all three axis but I choked on the price.


----------



## PatMiles (Aug 15, 2015)

Yeppers, a servo on all three would take my breath away also. Fortunately my BP came with a BP power feed on the X and I see no need for one on the Y.
I'm sure going to miss cranking the knee/table up and down... NOT!


----------



## KMoffett (Aug 15, 2015)

I only run my table up or down maybe twice a day, but with my 18V Makita 1/2" drill (lots of slow speed torque) and this
http://www.snrmachine.com/cybp.htm  for $39, it sure left a lot of money to spend on other things, rather than a dedicated knee drive.

Just say'n... 

Ken


----------



## PatMiles (Aug 15, 2015)

To each his own. There's still money left over for other things.


----------



## mksj (Aug 17, 2015)

Typical overpriced MSC. I find they are higher than the manufactures list price on almost everything. If you are on their email list, they often have up to 35% off sales (but discount varies by product), which brings the cost back down to list price. Than they add 10% sales tax for AZ and shipping, and you are off looking elsewhere as you did. MSC does have a wide selection, so probably attractive to companies that can afford their prices. One other option is Enco (although owned by MSC), they also sell the Servo 200 for $987  (Z axis), and with their 20% off and free shipping they have a couple times a year it brings it down to around $790 to your doorstep.  So you did very well on the price. I built my own X & Z drives using a Bodine AC gear motors and VFDs. Like you said, you sure get tired of cranking with your arm very quickly. One of the best things I did on the my mill. If I buy another mill I may go the route you did.


----------



## PatMiles (Aug 17, 2015)

What really piqued my interest was the immediate 15% discount for being a "good and loyal" customer. I haven't bought from MSC in over 10 years.
I'm hoping to be using my BP for many years to come so I did a quick amortization (read excuse to buy) and ordered it.
Mike at Can-Do machinery was a prince to do bidnez with.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 18, 2015)

I remember MSC over 40 years ago when they really did provide good tools at rock bottom prices. I have many tools I bought back then. When a company grows and starts out like they did it seems they get like the government corrupt and all the deals go away , charge over list then lower to almost list to sell. The bigger they get the more they make and the more it cost the consumer. I was on a thirty day pay plan back then and use to get discounts if paid within the thirty days. It's the da. N corporate heads that steal all the money from a company like them. They really need all the millions they get to live on!!! God I hate corruption


----------



## coolidge (Aug 18, 2015)

MSC pricing is similar to other industrial pricing ahem scams. I think they are just doing what others like Grainger do, they price everything at full retail then give companies a discount to make it seem like they are cutting them a break. That said I do buy from MSC on rare occasion, Enco does not stock some of the higher end tooling and inserts and with the MSC 35% off sales their price is in line with others on those items.


----------



## PatMiles (Aug 23, 2015)

I finished the install of the 200 this morning. Easy install with the most involved step being the need to drill and ream the end of the jackshaft for a shaft extension. The gods were smiling me as I had a reamer that was .002 smaller than specified.  A bit of polishing on the extension and that was done. Two 1/4" x 20 bolt holes had to be drilled and tapped to mount the power feed to the knee. A few minutes were needed to figure out what shims were necessary for the clearance of the bevel gears, shims were needed for the graduated dial clearance and the new hand wheel was installed which was anchored by the nylock nut. 
I fired up the power feed and spent a few minutes playing with it. What a dream! No more cranking up and down! Move the direction lever, adjust the speed dial and as Jacky Gleason used to say... "away we go." The rapid traverse feature is a very welcome feature.
Now to install the limit switch. I'll need to drill and tap 2 holes in the knee and 2 in the base, install the track and the switch and this little project is finished.
I'm going to grin every time I use the Servo 200 power feed!


----------



## PatMiles (Aug 25, 2015)

Started a project today that required lifting and lowering the knee several times. How did I ever do without this?
My main concern which caused me to buy a Servo is the availability of parts. Talking with companies that peddled the off brands I was told no parts were available and if it broke or wore out just throw it out and buy another. Not going to even consider doing that!


----------

